
24 hours later: Why RockMelt is my default browser - ttunguz
http://expostfacto.posterous.com/24-hours-later-why-rockmelt-is-my-default-bro
======
kin
personally, the sidebars do nothing but intrude in productivity. When I feel
like being social though it's great.

What has sold me on the browser is speed. Hot dog is it fast! Pages that would
normally take a second or two to load in chrome load instantaneously for me,
even over choppy campus Wi-fi. Couple this with that search bar and I'm good
to go.

